# Handles dogstar



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

What is in dogstar? I know Handles offers it but the cup doesn't tell me what is in it. Bridget wants it, like she wants everything. I just want to make sure it is safe. A long time ago I use to feed it and Bridget would speed run through the whole house for like 15 minutes after followed by a bunch of bathroom breaks. It was really funny to see but I decided not to give her anymore.


----------

